# Bite suit for small guys?



## Hunter Allred (Jan 28, 2010)

I'm going to start shopping for a bite suit, i have minimal bite suit experience. I'm about 5'8" ~140lbs. Most suit tops I've tried are really difficult to move in though I understand that will always be somewhat of a factor, and too big (hands don't come out then sleeves, etc). What's the best way to size the suit such that I can actually move but minimize damage to my body? Don't mind bruises, but i must remain functional. I've seen how some come in "trial, semi training, and training" sizes with varied thickness... How bad are the trial suits?


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Swiss people are not noted for their height. Therefore we have a number of small to medium sized helpers.

The exception to the rule is one whose head sticks out of the blinds!

Here are some links:

http://www.polytan.ch/bekleidung_schutzdiensthelfer.html#

http://www.schutzdienst24.de/shopping/hetzhose-leicht-gefuettert-schwarz-p-13367.html

Here the sizes with this German manufacturer range from 46-56 and more

Here is a link to a conversion table:

http://easycalculation.com/other/clothing-conversions/mens-clothing-size.php

If I can help you more, please let me know. I understand that you have to remain completely agile. Maybe jacket and pants would be a good idea.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Hunter,

If you're going to invest in a bite suit? Get one custom made to your measurements. I would NOT get a trial suit. They're made for experienced decoys who need mobility and are experienced enough to "slip" the bites and the dog gets material and not flesh.
Full bites in trial suits will hurt and do damage.


----------



## Daniel Lybbert (Nov 23, 2010)

The problem with training in a trial suit is that isnt what they are made for. You will get bruises over bruises and then you will start to try and protect that area. Your training will then suffer. I trained in my trial suit for a few years. I had so much padding that I should have just had a training suit. Since then I have gotten a training suit and a trial suit. My body loves me for it. 
If you are just training 1 or 2 mals a couple days a week you could probably get away with a trial suit. More than 4 dogs you will want some protection.
Get a good demenat or senyave suit Stephane Chevalier and Freddy make good suits too.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Hunter Allred said:


> Bite suit for small guys?


Just get a custom measured suit. Junout and ALM makes a nice custom made suit. Seynaeve has the nicest jackets and Demenat are the best pants though those are at the higher end of the price spectrum. Thad at Ringsuits has just designed an interesting concept for Ring training pants I'm quite interested to see them and to get more reports from the field. 




Hunter Allred said:


> How bad are the trial suits?


If you are working grips you'll get the crap kicked out of you. Save them for trialling that's why you always see trial suits for sale. People buy them and then usually resell them after they have been beaten up enough times to say enough is enough. 

There is many different options and weight combinations. A lot of the really good suit makers Seyneave especially will do custom weights within the same piece. i.e They do a PSA jacket that has a reinforced left bicep and the Ring concept training pants which are semi training weight but with full training weight padding in strategic places for example. 

I'd say get to a Ringsport/PSA seminar or a club close to you and ask to take some bites and learn more about catching dogs in a suit before taking the plunge and buying a suit, so at least you can get an idea of what you like and make an educated decision on what to buy.


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

Geoff Empey said:


> I'd say get to a Ringsport/PSA seminar or a club close to you and ask to take some bites and learn more about catching dogs in a suit before taking the plunge and buying a suit, so at least you can get an idea of what you like and make an educated decision on what to buy.


 
Really good advice unless you want to buy two suits. One to try out, find out what you don't like, sell it and buy another. 

I had an ALM suit and have an old demanet training weight. The ALM was wonderfully made and held up well, however, the pants were too small for me. I didn't have it custom made, so not a manufacturing issue. I may have gained a few pounds... From wearing several demanets, hard dogs, ray allen, signature k9, roca, Cabiel, ALM I will go with Demanet for a new suit, soon. Not sure about the other brands mentioned by other posters, but I haven't ever heard any real complaints about Demanet. As for the other brands I mentioned, there were high points and low points.


----------



## Jane Jean (Sep 18, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/ringsuits


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Dave Colborn said:


> unless you want to buy two suits. One to try out, find out what you don't like, sell it and buy another. As for the other brands I mentioned, there were high points and low points.


Even then though, you may have to go through multiple suits to find 'your' perfect match. Once you have the bug and start catching dogs doing Mondio/French and PSA styles you will evolve in what you are looking for, even just within your own style Hunter. 

It's a very individual thing, as Dave was saying all the suits makers out there have pros and cons. I mentioned earlier, I really like Demenat pants. One of the big reasons is in Ring the dog when it takes pivot legs it 'needs' to turn it's head to the outside and bite it so the suit fills the mouth not unlike a IPO Sleeve. It's a bit unnatural for the dog to do that as the dog wants it's head to be straight. So some dogs try to torque and twist the suit fabric once on the bite. With many other types of pants out there the dog can actually twist the fabric to get it's head straight. Then the dog learns it is ok to bite straight instead of turning its head and will promote thrashing. With Demenat pants even trial pants the way the material is loomed and the construction of them really negates the twisting of the fabric.


----------



## Tim Connell (Apr 17, 2010)

One of the decoys we train with just got a new Seynaeve, and likes it a lot. It seems to be well made, light, and offers good protection. He went with comp weight torso, with reinforced bicep/tricep area, and his pants I believe are semi-comp. He works a mixture of dogs, sport and police. (He's a smaller framed guy, and the fit was spot on.)

Other friends swear by the Demanet, and some have the ALM...I'm sure it's all about individual style, preference, and working style and purpose. It is definitely worth trying out and examining as many suits as you can so you don't make a $1500+ mistake.


----------

